# steering shakes



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i got new aftermarket rims. even after beeing balanced 5 times the steering wheel shakes at 62mph. its been road forced balanced. what gives. anybody got a good mech in queens or li to look at my suspension?


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

The wheels either still arn't balanced or they don't properly center on the car. You may need a Centric ring and or a different set of lugs. Find out from your wheel dealer if it's a lug centric wheel or hub centric wheel and if they offer a componet for either app that could help your problem. Also chec the pressure to high air pressure can cause a vibration from decreased absorption from the tire. From my experience most people think they can balance a tire but don't even fully understand how the machine thinks and works and what it's trying to accomplish so it could be a balance issue. Each time you brought it in did it come up out of balance or did they just say it was?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

each time i brought it in it had to be rebalanced. if i brought it to someone else theyesay it was way out. i'll bring it up to them about the lug sentric or hub sentric. thanks


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lautinjr said:


> The wheels either still arn't balanced or they don't properly center on the car. You may need a Centric ring and or a different set of lugs. Find out from your wheel dealer if it's a lug centric wheel or hub centric wheel and if they offer a componet for either app that could help your problem. Also chec the pressure to high air pressure can cause a vibration from decreased absorption from the tire. From my experience most people think they can balance a tire but don't even fully understand how the machine thinks and works and what it's trying to accomplish so it could be a balance issue. Each time you brought it in did it come up out of balance or did they just say it was?


i went to the web sight to see what you where talking about. boy that makes sence. i told the the guy that sold me the rims , he was dum founded, i also spoke to the guy who did the next balancing, they where shocked. i think you hit it on the nail. i told the guy that sold me the rims if theres no one to do this within 5 miles ,i get my lawyer and you reinburs me for the tires , wich they told me it was the problem. time, gas, rims and lawyers fees. i hope that woke someone up.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't understand the lawyer thing, but if the wheels didn't come with hub rings get some. There only $60. Jack up the car, take the tire off, tap it in the bore, and put it back. It'll take five minutes a tire. Not a big deal.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Honestly if the wheels don't properly center on the hub it is a safty risk. I wish you where in vegas i could check it out and give you a real answer to what your problem is. a centric ring for a camaro, firebird or vette all 98-present will work they all have the same size hub center. Can you post a link to your wheels and tires? I might be able to get you some more info with research. Tires just for sizing and quality or known issues i'm also curious.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i got the lug centric balance done. that didnt do jak sh*t. i toll them to put the tires back on the oem rim. they where flawless. i kept telling them it was the rims. im gettimg new rims. its hard getting rims for this car. i looking for black 5 spoke.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> i got the lug centric balance done. that didnt do jak sh*t. i toll them to put the tires back on the oem rim. they where flawless. i kept telling them it was the rims. im gettimg new rims. its hard getting rims for this car. i looking for black 5 spoke.


there is no such thing as a lug centric balance, wait they balanced it by the lugs rather then center hole. Ok! That wouldn't solve your problem and wasn't what i was saying. The problem is your rims don't center on the hub you need either a ring that allows it to center on the cars hub perfectly or the rim could be a lug centric rim which means it is self centering when you torque it down incrementally but that requires a certain type of lug nut that your wheel manufacturer will specify to use.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

( ok!) my bad. im going to see him 1 more time today. i'll post what happened. thanks


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

well, i told him to put the oem rims in front. the car drove like glass. nobody could figure why the vibes at 62mph. so he took the rims off and gave me my money back. i decided to get the oems fixed and painted in black satin powder coat. thanks god thats over. it took almost 3 weeks to get this done. thanks for all the help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you got your smooth ride back! :cheers


----------

